# any lads from dundee



## fogulrs (Mar 12, 2012)

anyone from dundee on this?


----------



## Ludacris320 (Jan 2, 2013)

Aye, for my sins, down in the Ferry.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

I come from Monifieth / Wellbank but manged to escape a few years back


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Lived in Dundee for the first 29 years of my life, and only very recently moved away with a new job to Perthshire.


----------



## Strathmore (May 7, 2008)

Forfar not quite Dundee


----------



## mattygraham (Dec 21, 2012)

Just over the bridge on the Fife side


----------



## Ludacris320 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice 5 Matty


----------



## mattygraham (Dec 21, 2012)

You another MX5 driver?

I'm cutting about in my Clio 172 the now, MX5 needs some rust sorted on it


----------



## Ludacris320 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nah, used to be. Had a Mk1 R-Limited but sold it a bit ago.

Got an E90 Msport now.


----------



## mattygraham (Dec 21, 2012)

Ah right, very nice!


----------



## bladeneo (Sep 20, 2010)

yep another dundee member


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

fogulrs said:


> anyone from dundee on this?


Aright Benny. Its Arran. :thumb:


----------

